# FeedBag Time



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Temps are finally headed south. Looks like the winter feedbag period will begin friday night with temps dropping into late fall winter norms. Im sure Monday night was a good day to be out. 

I'm headed to a small river this weekend to chase some fat girls. Hoping this thread turns into the go to spot to look at fat winter slobs. 

Tight lines


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like snow this weekend with highs in low 40s Sat and mid 30s Sunday. I'm a die hard but that's a little cold for me. Where are you located?


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Now that I think about I walk the rivers for steelhead in colder weather.


----------



## Jim Goon (Feb 23, 2016)

Be good to see some giants caught soon.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

monte39 said:


> Looks like snow this weekend with highs in low 40s Sat and mid 30s Sunday. I'm a die hard but that's a little cold for me. Where are you located?


I'm in Southwest OH. Weather will be a little nasty but its usually worth it this time of year, or thats what I tell myself.


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

Any luck in the rivers topraider?


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Lakes too low to get my boat in. Ugh


----------



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

Raining here real good or else the boat would be in.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

yakfishlmr said:


> Any luck in the rivers topraider?


No luck was a rough late fall for musky fishing, not enough time and not hitting correct waters. Still time to tag some at the reservoirs down south.


----------

